# Collinite 845 - Awesome!



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I have a variety of waxes from Collinite 476 to FK1000P to Dodo Juice Supernatural. All highly regarded waxes but today I was really impressed with Collinite 845!! 

Obviously I can't comment on it's longevity althoguh I've heard it's pretty hardy. 

Was impressed me was it's ease of use. Very convenient having it in an almost liquid form but it was easy to spread thingly and was actually a pleasure to use. :thumb::thumb::thumb:

This would certainly be the wax I'd recommend to someone new to detailing providing it lives up to it's tinned rival 476!!


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It is really great stuff and looks great IMO.

Not quite as durable as FK1000P I've found, but I still got a good five months out of it.

I think given the ease of use and wetter look than FK1000P, it probably is the better all rounder.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Yep love the stuff, works a treat over many products. Inc af tripple last weekend.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

845 provides excellent protection but newcomers should be aware of the need to break in their bottle in each time to get the wax into a smooth liquid. Normally that means warming it up in some way and then giving it a good shake.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Yep, love the stuff myself too, so quick and easy to apply, looks great on Silver IMO, and durability is excellent too, fantastic all rounder and cheap too :thumb:


----------



## redspudder (Nov 15, 2009)

I couldnt agree more,this year i have used SV shield and chem guys 50/50 i have gone back to 845 for winter as i got 4months durabillity out of it last winter so i know it will see me through,i have posted a picture from yesterday after i had applied a coat of werkstat prime carnauba followed by 2coats of 845 i have to say it matches the other 2waxes i have used this year but for a fraction of the price.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> This would certainly be the wax I'd recommend to someone new to detailing providing it lives up to it's tinned rival 476!!


Agree completely, my next door neighbour is now a Collinite 845 fan 

A superb easy to use liquid LSP. Excellent stuff :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've come out to the Mrs car this morning and it's rained, which can only mean one thing to a detailer..............beading!!!!! Really good, tight rain beads which look awesome. 

I just wish all LSPs were as easy to apply as this 845 was. Being a liquid (just about) it made it so much easier to apply a thin but adequate layer. Shame all LSPs aren't as easy to apply.

To be fair, if this holds up as well as 476 has in the past it'll be my recommended wax for anyone who asks me. 

Makes an ideal first time wax for someone new to detailing.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Carlsberg wish they owned collinite:thumb:

Alex this made me  

I've come out to the Mrs car this morning and it's rained, which can only mean one thing to a detailer..............beading!!!!! Really good, tight rain beads which look awesome. :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not 100% sold on the looks with it (it seems to lack 'something' on paintwork for me) but it's very easy to apply and rock solid for durability.

I ran it on my wheels last winter and it lasted pretty well; wheels needed a spray of R222 and an agitate to clean up but nothing much at all.

Tried it on my wife's car and it wasn't too bad but I went back to a sealant as the wax was making the paint a bit 'sticky' and dust was bonding whereas with Werkstat it slides off more easily and looks slightly better (Werkstat Acrylic on solid black; _very_ reflective)


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*This is wearing 845....*









*as is this....*


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

By the looks of those pics it doesnt lack anything for me, Personally i've been a user of it for over 5 years i'm currently on my third bottle in that time, its a solid durable wax that brings the paint up superbly if it wasnt polished.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

It is a brilliant wax for the money and super easy to apply and it's brilliant for applying with a DA.



Alex_225 said:


> Being a liquid (just about) it made it so much easier to apply a thin but adequate layer. Shame all LSPs aren't as easy to apply.


Try shaking it for about a minuite, it's a bit weird as all of a sudden it does change from semi-solid to a proper thin liquid.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

i was just about to start exactly the same thread!

Wanted a wax which was quick to apply before i went on holiday (car parked up for two weeks) and this wax defo provided!

Also, agree with the fact that on my silver motor, this is the wax which has looked the slickest. 

I just hope now it holds out as long as my fav wax, 476 - if it does the bottle will be getting replaced!


----------



## NissanPathfinder (Aug 25, 2011)

The problem with reading all these reviews is that you have to put your hand in your pocket again to try these products out in case they are perfect for your car's paint work.............

I had my first delivery of Collinite 845 this afternoon.

Very easy to apply. 10 minutes to cure. Easy to buff off with a microfibre.

An absolute treat for the paintwork and outstanding finish like glass.

I have found my new guilty pleasure (until the next one comes along) :thumb:


----------



## skins (Sep 2, 2006)

Used this for the first time yesterday and what a great product, easy on easy off and leaves a great finish,


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I did my dad's punto with 845 at the start of September and it hadn't been washed until last weekend.

Beading/sheeting came back like new after nearly two months and hopefully will continue through the winter. :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Colli 845 is fantastic stuff, love how easy it is to get thin layers with it and looks and lasts great :thumb:


----------



## dohc-vtec (Mar 19, 2010)

Does 845 stain plastic trims or turn white in the cracks after it rains a few times?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

John @ PB said:


> Werkstat Acrylic on solid black; _very_ reflective


Interesting John ...


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

dohc-vtec said:


> Does 845 stain plastic trims or turn white in the cracks after it rains a few times?


Doesn't on my car, and it been wearing 845 for approx 18months. Fantasic wax, and looks really good on Silver :thumb:


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry to thread jack but another 845 fan here, heres a couple of my mams leon i did last week, its never seen polish or wax in about 5 years!!!,
i did 1 coat of glare uks polish and sealent then a coat of 845


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

What's it like for those light cloth swirls in subsequent weeks?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

It doesnt have any fillers in the wax.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

No no, I mean the swirls that appear in the surface of wax the next time you wash the car. The awkward buggers that rearrange but don't like buffing out.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Been using the stuff a lot recently and by god its cracking bang for buck. Idiot proof and looks very well on well prepared paintwork. Durability is up there with the strong wax contenders yet by far the easiest to use. Can get congealed in the bottle at cooler temps but a little warm water in a bucket to loosen it and a good shake, bob's your uncle.:thumb:




























Ive got a client in France that is totally sold on the wax now and swears by it.


----------

